# Venous Ulcer



## urbach34@yahoo.com (Nov 17, 2015)

Our podiatrist gives the dx of "venous ulcer of lower extremity without varicose veins."  When I put this into our computer system, it takes me to I87.2 (venous insufficiency). I am concerned about using this dx when he did a debridement. I feel like somewhere an ulcer should be coded. What I am to do when he calls it a venous ulcer without varicose veins?! How do I address the actual ulcer?


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 17, 2015)

You should code the LE ulcer itself from the L97 category (non-pressure chronic ulcer of lower limb) as a secondary code, based on the location and severity, with the underlying condition of the venous disease as the primary code.


----------



## urbach34@yahoo.com (Nov 17, 2015)

So, for example...venous ulcer of right lower extremity without varicose veins...I would code I87.2 as primary and L97.819 as secondary?


----------

